# Getting ready to drop 4 grand, altima



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

I Have a 2000 Altima GLE

heres what I going to be getting all with in the next month and i need othersides or to tell me its a good set up for now everything thing will be helpfull for my decission

Exel - Pak-5 (Gunmetal) 17 inch (215/45/17)

Z3 style fenders

7 layer body kit front, back, sides not sure what one yet

20% tint 

EIBACH PRO-KIT SPRINGS 

TOKICO HP STRUTS / SHOCKS 

new black paint job

carbon fiber tail lights

slotted/drilled roter and new brake pads

rain and wind gaurd for sun roof and windows

I will be installing all on my own except for painting


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well... you know, youre the final decision maker. but since you asked for opinions - here i go. 
not feeling the z3 fenders or the body kit or the c/f taillights. 
not really feeling the wind guards either...
everything else sounds fine with the exception of the drilled/slotted rotors. get yourself some brembo blanks and use those instead. theyre not as fancy as the drilled/slotted, but they wont crack and theyll handle abuse much better. remember though, final decision is yours. have fun with your alty.


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

thanks but if you get good rotors then is that not better then just blanks 


anyones else with input please tell it like it love it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> thanks but if you get good rotors then is that not better then just blanks
> 
> 
> anyones else with input please tell it like it love it


because of todays technology where brakes are concerned, outgassing and heat are not big threats like they used to be. todays pads dont create excessive gasses and they handle heat much better than they ever did before. when they start cutting slots and holes in your rotors they are removing material. the only perk to that is less rotational mass. the con to that is now you have less material which = less frictional surface or in english - less contact area for the pads to sit on. those holes and lines are also excellent areas for cracks to form. in short, those rotors look good but theyre not really necessary anymore. oh and, i have them but i got a good deal on them... lol


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

yes true all makes perfect sence but i really love the looks its gonna be hard to trun down money not a big promblem what is a good brand would u say like top three that u think will not crack


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

buries said:


> yes true all makes perfect sence but i really love the looks its gonna be hard to trun down money not a big promblem what is a good brand would u say like top three that u think will not crack


i like brembos personally. its pretty childish but porsche uses them and theyre my favorite.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I have to disagree a little about the rotors. The use of cross-drilled rotors in a upgrade from stock will help airflow in the rotor as well as provide out-gassing of the pads which occurs less than it used to but still happens. You should not use a race compound brake pad with a cross-drilled rotor as it causes the rotor to warp and extreme cracking occurs especially around the holes. Also the cross-drilled rotors are not typically meant to be used for hard use street driving like if you live in the mountains or even light track duty. 
The slotted rotors give a path for out-gassing but also sweeps the pads to give it a fresh surface or "deglaze" the pads. The slotted rotors in conjunction with the right pads can be used for moderate track use as well as the most harsh street driving.
I know that Brembo, Power Slot, and DBA (Stillen) have the slotted rotors for Altima and I recommend using a pad like the Hawk HPS street pads which are a composite.

Many of the body kits are very inexpensive but they are a bunch of work to get them get them to fit correctly and prep them. The fenders are usually the worst. Actually, I think the carbon fiber tails would look pretty good on a black car.
I think a rim with a polished lip would look really good also like one of my favorites the Gram Lights 57 Pro









I would also recommend getting a rear sway bar for your setup because that would make the handling that much better.

Troy


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I know that iBi has a pretty nice kit for the L30 chassis, just my opinion though...

Troy


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Or sale the car add the 4k to the proceeds and get a new improved L31 version...


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

unless your car is already black isnt the paint job goin to run u up near the 4000 dollar range for a quality paint job (no makko)??


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

yea it would but i this one autobdoy changed my mind they said they will just paint what needs painted and refinsh the rest he said it will look brand new and hes real pick with his work so it will turn out good price estimate is 800 dollars


----------



## tcratboy321 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^ where at..lol


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

what so funny 800 bucks is a good deal and he does good work, its like a mile away from my house also its gettin painted as of now ill have it back monday night ill post pictures on cardomain
ps: he's just painting what needs to painted front bumper,fenders,side skirts,rear bumber, all my other paint is in good condition


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

just and update i have change my mind on the rim and whet with 18 inch damani champs i got them on and there great i love them
body kit is on, was good quality 
tails lights are in
fenders are put on i like them and not many people have them
and i got all windows tinted except winsheild 10% and damn they are dark 
im waiting on the spring/shocks/rotors i hopen tein so a better kind come out 
now as of 7pm monday the 25th ill have it back from get painted i cant wait


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Waiting on a finish*

man do i love the 2000 altima gle.. same car i have, black wiwth no exterior mods yet. can't wait to see what you have done with yours... so whenever you post them pics send the link... :fluffy:


----------



## buries (Mar 23, 2005)

ok took some quick pictures and my camera blows but heres the page
CLICK HERE FOR PICTURES CARDOMAIN 

tell me what you think thanks

and give input on
getting a spoiler, i think stock but sure

carbon fiber hood or hood scoope built in 

mabye wind/rain deflectors idk 

black brake paint no if and or buts about it


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

i want a spoiler for my altima too, tell me where u get urs from and how much


----------



## SerDaRat93 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hey man i just seen your pics on car domain... your car is comming along nicely my oppinion (not like it matters, just some thought) is you should take a few inches off the front bumper like "SONiCBOOM" did her car looks fantastic now after she shaved a few inches... but you know like she said, she had it done proffesionally, it's expensive and time consuming. though it'll be nice to see the complete works when you post pics of your engine bay and trunk.


----------

